# Flag and Medal Display Case



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

I've recently been asked to make a display case that will hang on the wall for a friend's deceased WWII Veteran father's flag and a few medals. I tend to over critique my own work as it is, so building something of this significance will be a huge challenge.

First and foremost:

Is there a certain wood that is considered "respectful" to store a flag for a fallen American?

Is there any unwritten rule that I should be aware about displaying the medals with a black backing below the flag?

Side note: if anyone knows or has a plan for a flag box with a medal display case attached to the bottom, feel free to send it my way.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Some may disagree but I wouldn't employ a rustic style, or woods that have a rustic look. I feel a more refined look is more respectful.

The flag cases with medal shadowboxes I have made had blue silk backgrounds.

Here's a picture of one in oak :










I have also made them out of cherry.


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

Commercial flag boxes seem to come in a variety of woods, and I've never heard of any hierarchy, so that should be totally your call. I'd say the same for the medal background, I'd probably gear the color toward whatever branch of the service he was in, blue for Navy, blue or red for Marines, etc. If he was in the Army, black might be an appropriate choice since that branch seems to use that color a lot now.

As far as plans go, you could Google military shadow boxes and see what comes up, but it's not that complicated, and you could probably design it on your own. I'd start with the dimensions of the folded flag and go from there. Interestingly, I'm planning to build a similar shadow box for my father inlaw's military awards, and plan to include his sleeve rating and a photo or two for the tribute, something else to think about. Good luck with it!

P.S Very nice work Yonak!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

You could ask your friend what the vets favorite wood was and use that. It wood make it personalized to the family then. Sorry for the pun but it was irresistible.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My grandfather has a flag that's in a box alone, without any medals, it's a simple triangular construction of red oak with a light stain and polyurethane. Simple and tasteful, not detracting from the flag it's containing.


----------

